# Hoffman's Moving Again



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

The boys at Hoffman's were spliipng it out that ther were moving to a new location again and there will be a large sale when they do. Sometime around March '08


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad to see that5 there is a ton of us here from Ct


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

March '08, huh?
Any update for this blazing-hot-fast-moving state sub-forum?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I was up there a couple weeks ago. I over heard one of the salesman telling another customer about the new location. They're finally getting a range, lol.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

A 9 lane range with no caliber restrictions. 9 lanes is not enough for a large place like Hoffman's. Wolfs has 15 I think and I can't get one at times.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

When will they be moving and where is wolfs? Yep another from ct.:smt1099


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

They are building their new building now. Wolfs is an indoor range in Bristol. 

Welcome, glad to have another Nutmegger here


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks,I'm on a few forums and its nice to know who's close.By the way how do you like your Sig?


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I think Sig's are one of the best shooting guns I have found.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I have handeled afew but never shot one.A year or so back I wanted a hi -cap 9,I went with the Glock 19 fit my hand and eye better. I looked at the sig ,just wasn't me and I only heard good things about them..


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Wonder when and where they're moving to. Was just there the other day.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

It will be just down the road a little bit and on the other side.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Anybody know when thier finale move will be?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DogRanger said:


> Anybody know when thier finale move will be?


"Final" seems like a shaky concept with Hoffmans...


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

*hey guys*

where do you guys shoot at ? I'm in north haven / wallingford and all the ranges around here seem to have been shut down recently. also, wondering what the laws are for target shooting on private property...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This will be the third move I know of. Guns for the good guys. Sure miss that place.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i really like the slogan


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

rvl8, I shoot at Wolfs in Bristol. About 20 minutes from Wallingford.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks 220, I'm gonna check it out. do you know what the range fee's are?


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

does hoffmans sell any class 3 / NFA items ? I didn't notice anything there.


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I shoot at Ramapoo gun club in Ridgefield, a nice indoor range.
During the warmer months, I go to shoot outside at Wooster Mountain on Route 7 near the Danbury mall. That's great because you can bring your own targets and shoot anything short of full-auto.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

$25 per hour at Wolfs. 

I don't believe that Hoffmans is a Class 3 dealer.

You always have Blue Trail while they are still around. I don't hold much hope for them staying open after all this crap with the bullets in the house over the mountain


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Willybone said:


> I shoot at Ramapoo gun club in Ridgefield, a nice indoor range.
> During the warmer months, I go to shoot outside at Wooster Mountain on Route 7 near the Danbury mall. That's great because you can bring your own targets and shoot anything short of full-auto.


wooster mountain that sounds like fun.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

25.00 per hour wow. I was thinking about opening a range of my own in a few years. new haven county. thoughts anyone?


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i got a notice in the mail they are having a big sale next week, 10% off guns, 30% off accessories.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Got my sale notice yesterday,I might go pick something up. :mrgreen:


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

if you get let me know if there's any 19's left.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Went to Hoffmans today, not alot there. I did pick up Wilson Combat grips for my Springfield compact for 26 and change, regular price was 39.99.


----------



## 3rdRanger (Sep 22, 2008)

how good are hoffmans prices? Are they overpriced? Good selections? I want to have an idea before I drive up there.


----------



## wsu834basect (Mar 6, 2010)

prices are good but the guys that work their are jerks and rude


----------



## Scott860 (Mar 4, 2010)

I found that you don't want to go there on weekends: they are way too busy and you won't get much help. When I go on weekdays, they are much more relaxed and helpful. 

BTW, they have Sig STL-900L tactical Light/Laser units on sale right now for $90 (retail for $215).

Scott S


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I used to work in Ct on a regular basis. Hoffman's has to be one of my favorite gun shops on the east coast I spent quite a bit of $$$ there, never had a problem with any of their staff.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

rvl8 said:


> i got a notice in the mail they are having a big sale next week, 10% off guns, 30% off accessories.


10% off all guns? If so, Sweet!


----------



## TBirdEd76 (Mar 26, 2010)

wsu834basect said:


> prices are good but the guys that work their are jerks and rude


You're right. They are rude. I love Riverview, but Hoffman's prices are usually a little better. Every time I go into Hoffman's I get pissed off because the help there is very rude.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

The only one who was rude to me was the old guy there. It was my first time buying, so maybe my newness showed. Ever since that time, I never had a problem with any of the staff, still avoid the old guy.
I like Riverview. The staff was friendly and helpful and the prices aren't really that different from Hoffman's, but Hoffman's is easier to get to.

Andy


----------

